# Store's Live Lingerie Models Attracting Attention



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

_Some Residents Complain About Skimpy Outfits_

*AUGUSTA, Maine -- *Sometimes, lingerie on a mannequin is a head-turner, but in Maine, one store's selling strategy has the town talking.

NewsCenter 5's Jim Boyd reported Monday that on Water Street, it was not discounts or bargains that were the talk of the town last weekend. Heads were being turned by the live models showing off skimpy lingerie in Spellbound's store window right in the heart of downtown Augusta.

The owner of spellbound took no chances her store would be ignored by bargain hunters, so she stationed live models in the windows to smile, wave and show off the inventory.

"Women will come in and say they're here because they saw a girl in the window and liked what she was wearing or their husband saw an outfit and really liked it," Spellbound owner Felicia Stockford said

The move is not without controversy. One local business owner called the live model display morally reprehensible, claiming it's tainting the wholesome business atmosphere on Water Street. But Stockford says it meets with most people's approval.

"For the most part, people are really cool about it," she said.

Model Nikki Hunt finds the style a perfect fit.

"I've always been into lingerie. It's something that I wear to concerts a lot. I wear it to raves," she said.

"The lights come on and maybe it would be good for Augusta to have people back downtown, and not at the mall," shopper Marlene Reed said. 
_Copyright 2005 by TheBostonChannel. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed._


----------

